# How effective are your meetings?



## owls84 (Sep 3, 2008)

When I go to Lodge I normally feel better than I did before I went. I know with the ALL program you should have some discussion about the meeting. Do any Lodges continue to do this discussion to decide what makes an effective meeting or to the meetings seem stale and just normal business that needs to take place?


----------



## rhitland (Sep 3, 2008)

our Lodge 148's meeting used to be horribly boring but I really think we are changing that b/c they have been getting better and better, when I now leave Stated meeting I feel motivated instead of disgusted.


----------



## nick1368 (Sep 3, 2008)

It really depends.  Sometimes they are boring and seem pointless.  However our current WM is really trying to bring more education in at least once a month.  Last year the WM asked the JW to find something the law book to go over.  He did that for the first few months, but it just kinda stopped after everyone would roll thier eyes and grumble because they were going to be there longer.  Some men I think just want to come for coffee, a meal, and to vote to pay bills and go home.  To me that is NOT was Masonary is about!
Like I said, our current WM is really trying to bring new things or or revive some old things...we will see.


----------



## owls84 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Education*

That is a great point, Nick. I feel the meeting should last as long at needed. It is a once a month meeting and we only have 11 a year, in most cases, and some only show up for that one meeting. If a Brother feels like he doesn't want to belong to a Lodge that last 3 hours then possibly maybe that person has some questions about what Masonry truly is for that person. As Bro. Rhit said at our meetings, I leave and can't wait for the next meeting. 

I challenge everyone to figure out what they enjoy in Masonry and bring that to their Lodge. Whether it be a report, a presentation, or just being a part of a committee but get involved. If it only takes one hour to include everyone then great. If it takes 4 hours then oh well. If we all find our passion for Masonry, then others will too. 

Good Replys Keep 'em coming


----------



## JTM (Sep 3, 2008)

what i hate about stated is the reading of the minutes.  some lodges post them before the meetings for people to look at, and then approve them all at once.

there are some months where we have like 10 meetings, and reading those minutes just puts me right to sleep.

otherwise, our stateds are very effective.  called meetings are typically for practice.  we raised 17 masters last "masonic year," and that's a lot of degrees/practice.


----------



## nick1368 (Sep 3, 2008)

WOW raised 17 Masters...that is Great!  I have wondered if we could print minutes to pass out then just approve them if there are no additions or corrections.  Of course I think the "older" crowd would kill over.  I think sometimes it helps to have paper or a visual in front of you.  For instance, last year we had to raise our dues substansially.  Of course when the audit committee brought this up for discussion, you would have thought we wanted to change the carpet from blue to purple!  So the next stated meeting we had handouts, where the members could see what we were taking in was far less than what we were spending.  After they saw we would have start going into CDs to pay the bills, they were more at ease with a dues increase....
Anyways...i think I got off on a tangent sorry.....


----------



## Nate C. (Sep 8, 2008)

We take care of business at our Lodge, but we have fun doing so. I think meetings can be as pleasant or unpleasant as the officers allow them to be. Our leadership over the past two years has understood that having a good time need not be mutually exclusive from taking care of business. They also understand that participation is crucial to a vibrant lodge.


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 8, 2008)

From a "business" stand point Id say we get r done... from a lifting my spirits stand point, just walking into the lodge makes me feel better.  Ill go up there to just sit and reflect or to get away from phones and the computer and read my Master Builder course after a bad day at work and feel like a new man!


----------



## Bro Mike (Sep 8, 2008)

Wingnut said:


> just walking into the lodge makes me feel better.  Ill go up there to just sit and reflect or to get away from phones and the computer



I couldn't agree more.  I am still an FC, so I won't speak to the effectiveness of the meetings of my Lodge.  I haven't been to enough to form an opinion.  

A few weeks ago, we had the DDGM's official visit.  Since they had to open in Master's,  I knew I wouldn't be going into the Lodge Room that night, so I was just going to skip out.  But it had been a horrible day.  

I went out to the Lodge at the last minute, just to grab a bite to eat and to catch up with the guys.  After hanging around for an hour, life was good and my horrendous day had taken a turn for the better.


----------



## owls84 (Sep 11, 2008)

Brother Mike I am glad you are really enjoying it. When my brother petitioned I had him go up and meet with us at his lodge. When he was sitting there eating, and obviously enjoying the fellowship, I let him know that that was what it was about. It was more than the stuff that goes on behind closed doors. It was about being with people that help you grow as a person. It sounds like that you are really taking to it. Again this is just my opinion.


----------



## caeservi (Sep 24, 2008)

Wingnut said:


> From a "business" stand point Id say we get r done... from a lifting my spirits stand point, just walking into the lodge makes me feel better.  Ill go up there to just sit and reflect or to get away from phones and the computer and read my Master Builder course after a bad day at work and feel like a new man!



I agree wholeheartedly, even when I was an EA, I made it to the lodge every thursday for the meal.  I have missed the last 2 stated meetings because of prior engagements, but it kills me to do so.  I get cranky when I'm not able to get to the lodge to see the brothers.  My fiancee goes with me to stated meeting and while the brothers are in the lodge room conducting business, she and the other ladies sit in the kitchen and have their own fellowship.  She enjoys it as much as I do and has been cranky since we have missed the last two meetings.  I am definitely going to our next stated meeting, no if ands or buts, and I get the feeling it will be like a weight is lifted off my shoulders


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 1, 2008)

At one time about two years ago, the bills where paid, but we have, that is the brothers have been trying very hard to change that by introducing readings and some short programs. Afterwards we play dominoes, sometimes up to midnight. Our lodge meeting should be about fellowship also.


----------



## Brother Secretary (Dec 1, 2008)

Speaking from the Secretary's Desk I must remind all that, unless I'm mistaken, it is indeed Grand Lodge Law that the minutes of *all* stated meetings must be *read* in *a* stated meeting.

Not necessarily the the next stated, but a stated. I've received more than a few complements (and not at all to bag on past Secys of either lodge) because I read them with a little feeling and I read 'em FAST FAST FAST 

Tips for an effective meeting:
1. Secy or Wm should prepare an agenda following the prescribed order of business.
2. Committee reports are just that: *reports!* Do *NOT* do committee work in lodge.
3. Start on time. Assist the Secy & WM in conducting business with dispatch.  
4. Committee reports are just that: *reports!* Do *NOT* do committee work in lodge.
5. I've found it's appreciated to ensure that each principle officer has a copy of the agenda the day prior to the meeting and to have a stack of them on the Secy's desk for any brother who would like one.
6. Committee reports are just that: *reports!* Do *NOT* do committee work in lodge.
7. Keep in mind that fundamentally the business of a Craft Lodge is that of making Master Masons, all else, while certainly important, is secondary.
8. For all committee chairs, standing or otherwise, "We have none tonight, Worshipful Master," is in most cases a perfectly acceptable committee report. To wit, if your committee did actually meet since the last stated, the aforementioned is probably the most appropriate.
9. Levity is good, helps keep things moving, and any time the brethren can have a laugh with or even at the expense of a principal officer is a good thing too! 
10. Oh, did I mention: *DON'T DO* committee work in Lodge.

DISCLAIMER: all of the aforementioned are matters of my humble opinion only. Just little things that I have found work well for the lodges I am so honored to serve. It's really bad form to tell the Brother wearing the hat how you feel he should be running the meeting, most especially if that advice is unsolicited.


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Dec 2, 2008)

I feel a lot better when I leave the lodge room after a meeting or a degree. There are a lot of interesting people and I hear a new and great story every time I go. I am still young and I feel like the older guys are warming up to me pretty well too. The few meetings that I have attended have gone very smoothly and efficiently. Our WM is kinda getting up there in age and gets off track sometimes. for instance when I did my FC proficiency at the stated meeting, he opened up an EA by mistake and had to call a FC after it was over. He is still a cool guy and gets things done otherwise. The fellowship before the meeting is second to none. Each month I go I know I made the right choice of petitioning


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 24, 2010)

Bump


----------



## owls84 (Jul 24, 2010)

Well since the inception of this post our meetings have been so much better. Our meetings are short but powerful. The average meeting is 45 to 60 minutes. Last Stated Meeting we has Steak from Texas De Brazil since the GM is our Steward. We showed up and there we table cloths, place settings, and about 7 types of dessert. It was AWESOME. Many of us got gripped out by our spouses since the meals are now amazing. So for the next meeting we will be bringing all of our loved ones and while we are at the meeting they will be up there having ice cream and watching a kids movie on the projector. 

Our meetings have been so great with an addition to our membership and our line up and that is Brother Hando Nahkur originally from Grand Lodge of Massachusetts, but recently awarded an endowment by the Lodge for his contributions to the Lodge. He was appointed our Musician. After our education paper we have a "Reflection Period" where he plays the piano. Check him out at http://www.handonahkur.com be sure and have your volume up he is a prodigy.


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Jul 24, 2010)

Did you say the GM, as in the Grand Master, is your Steward?

Edit: Nevermind...you meant General Manager.


----------



## rhitland (Jul 26, 2010)

Ashton Lawson said:


> Did you say the GM, as in the Grand Master, is your Steward?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind...you meant General Manager.


 
Thought the same thing but the GM as cool as he is could not have made a meal like our stewards did that SM.  There was also chicken wrapped in BACON and all the meat is slow roasted over an open flame.  It was greatness.  I just wish we could play dominoes or do anything in the Temple till midnight but needing to leave by 9pm has lead to some good times at Billy Miner's.  Wait we did stay till midnight once and that was no fun at all. :closedeyes:


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Jul 26, 2010)

Why do you have to leave the temple by 9pm?


----------



## owls84 (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah Rhit why do we have to leave by 9?


----------



## rhitland (Jul 26, 2010)

The tiler stops getting paid then is the short answer.  We are not kicked out at 9pm but there is a feeling it is time to go at 9pm and in order to maintain peace and harmony we chose to leave then.  There are alot of ins and outs to why we leave at 9pm because we do lodge at the Temple which creates unique circumstances.  We quite frequently stay past 9 when doing degrees.  We have keys and all that jazz but when it comes to turning off these industrial A/C not every smoe can do it without messing them up, amongst other things that must be done in that masiive building for it to be ready to sleep at night.  It is just unique circumstances at the Temple.


----------



## rhitland (Jul 26, 2010)

Josh you know vdery well being young in the Fort Worth Temple is not advantageous but it is fun.


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Jul 26, 2010)

I looked at #148's Picasa page and saw many of those fantastic lounges with all of the chairs, couches, and tables. What better place could there possibly be for Masonic fellowship and comradery than that setting? What purpose has such a majestic and sprawling Masonic building, if not for Masonic use? 

I understand the peace and harmony politics...but c'mon! :sad:


----------

